# FF11's cool season Reno.



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Well after putting down some El toro last year and then deciding to back cool season grass because of availability issues and lack of sunlight in the back I started over what I did 













It ended up being a complete pain in the tail but with enough beer and time I figured I could re do it. 
I didn't want to have to be taking care of a bunch of different grasses. When I noticed I had some moss coming through in some places of the zoysia I new I didn't have the sun required for el toro.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Pictures are a bit out of order but the one with my daughter is how it looks in that spot now.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Just wondering about leveling a cool season lawn. Can you use sand like on a warm season grass or do I need a heavier compost like dirt and reseed in the fall. I've got some low spots I need to bring up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Here is the lawn today. Seedlings still coming up as is the water bill 😱


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So, I'm not clear on what you are trying to do. There are two tones of green in your lawn. Is it on purpose?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Well it's a bit hard to follow but I sodded zoysia last summer. I removed it for shade reasons and availability issues, and put down tttf fescue. It's a bit different shade of green than the grass at the back. Can't change that until I reseed in the fall. That's why there's two tones. The yellow stuff is weeds that have been sprayed with some q4. @g-man 
Goal for the backyard is to try to survive the summer and then level and reseed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reseed with ? Grass in the back is bermuda or zoysia?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

If I am reading it right, part of the lawn is/was zoysia but now all TTTF. The lighter green parts are/was existing TTTF lawn that was not re-sodded.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> If I am reading it right, part of the lawn is/was zoysia but now all TTTF. The lighter green parts are/was existing TTTF lawn that was not re-sodded.


That is right. It's all tttf now. Sod farm is the darker green stuff. Perhaps it was fertilizer different or just different fescue seed idk. I'll overseed again in the fall.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

My seeded fescue has gotten lighter as it has matured. It was as dark green as could be for several months in the beginning. The point being that the color difference may simply reflect a natural developmental pattern for the grass.FWIW.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

I was looking to level this yard. Can you use sand to leave fescue grass yards.?


----------

